# Netzteil lüfter defekt



## KevinL92 (25. April 2011)

*Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Als ich meinen PC heute eingeschalten habe machte der beim hochfahren GANZ unschöne Geräusche.
ich habe das Netzteil, insbesondre den Lüfter komplett von staub befreit, doch das Geräusch ist nach wie vor zu hören

meine Frage:

Einen neuen 120mm Lüfter Kaufen + Versand zahlen + ewig warten, nur um mein Billig Netzteil richtig zu kühlen, kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Also werde ich mir wohl ein neues Netzteil kaufen müssen, was ich sowieso tun wollte.
Kann ich bis dahin meinen PC weiterhin verwenden, ohne mir sorgen zu machen? Es ist nur das Kugellager des Lüfters betroffen. Dieser dreht sich zwar noch, das Geräusch aber geht Tierisch auf die Nerven. 

Das Netzteil ist nie wirklich warm geworden also hoffe ich dass es keinen Schaden nehmen wird, wenn ich es ohne Lüfter betreibe.

Was glaubt ihr? wie lange wird das Netzteil Halten?
12V*16A+12V*15A
für
Q 9400 & HD6850 ???

oder wird es sofort ab rauchen?

welches Netzteil könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Effizienz ist mir nicht so wichtig, allerdings sollte es möglichst leise sein
und am liebsten Kabel Management bieten.
Ausserdem sollte es noch genug Reserven haben, da ich es im nächsten System weiter verwenden will, und dieses eventuell etwas mehr Strom ziehen wird. (sli/Xfire ist für mich kein thema, also in etwa 500-600W)

danke für eure Hilfe

Kevin


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Generell sollte man in einem Netzteil nicht herum fummeln, wenn man den Rechner nicht grossartig belastet sollte es ohne oder mit eingeschränktem Lüfter gehen. Generell würde da schon ein Netzteil mit ca 450W wie das Cougar A 450 reichen, ansonsten vielleicht eines aus dieser Auswahl


----------



## KevinL92 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

ich sollte also nicht spielen, solange ich kein neues NT habe!?
gefährde ich die anderen Komponenten in meinem System, wenn ich das NT ohne Lüfter laufen lasse?

danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## watercooled (25. April 2011)

Also wenn's nur das Lager ist macht er halt Krach läuft aber noch weiter.
Kannst ruig zocken, behalte aber den Lüfter im Auge...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Vielleicht nennst du das Netzteil mal genauer, die bisherigen Infos sind sehr spärlich. Nofalls befestige einen Lüfter am Gitter oder so


----------



## KevinL92 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Delta Electronics DPS 400 WBC
ich habe keinen intakten Lüfter zuhause, das ist ja das Problem
ich werd den Lüfter einfach abknipsen...
betet für mein NT


----------



## Joel-92 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Das ist doch so ein 20 € Netzteil. Klopp das Ding in die Tonne und kauf dir eins von Cougar, beQuiet oder Corsair. 
Ich würde ein 550 Watt Netzteil nehmen für dein System.


----------



## KevinL92 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Das ist doch so ein 20 € Netzteil. Klopp das Ding in die Tonne und kauf dir eins von Cougar, beQuiet oder Corsair.
> Ich würde ein 550 Watt Netzteil nehmen für dein System.


 
eher 15 € 
na gut, n neues


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Sonst lass im Zweifel das Seitenteil vom Rechner weg. Welches soll denn den Chinaböller nun ersetzen?


----------



## KevinL92 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

OCZ ModXStream Pro 500W
sieht finde ich recht vernünftig aus.
was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Lege es zu dem vorhandenem und schlage kräftig mit der Schaufel drauf. Dann verzichte auf das Kabelmanagement und nimm lieber das Antec High Current Gamer 520


----------



## KevinL92 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

was kann das, was das ocz nicht kann?


----------



## Joel-92 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Ich würde mich für eine dieser Marken entscheiden: Corsair, Cougar, BeQuiet


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Erzbaron würde Dich für den Gedanken, ein Billignetzteil zu "reparieren" (WARNUNG Lebensgefahr! KEIN Witz!!!!) steinigen. Deine Gesundheit und Dein Rechner danken Dir für die Investition in ein "richtiges" Netzteil!
Welches, haben die Jungs hier schon erwähnt. Tut mir leid, aber bei Deiner Frage stelen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Hier soltest Du der geballten Erfahrung vertrauen.
MfG [das zum Thema schlechter Plan]


----------



## Joel-92 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Erzbaron würde Dich für den Gedanken, ein Billignetzteil zu "reparieren" (WARNUNG Lebensgefahr! KEIN Witz!!!!) steinigen. Deine Gesundheit und Dein Rechner danken Dir für die Investition in ein "richtiges" Netzteil!
> Welches, haben die Jungs hier schon erwähnt. Tut mir leid, aber bei Deiner Frage stelen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf. Hier soltest Du der geballten Erfahrung vertrauen.
> MfG [das zum Thema schlechter Plan]



Ja, weil Kondensatoren den Strom speichern, und auch bei ausgestecktem Netzteil halten.


----------



## Erzbaron (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Mir sträuben sich auch so die Nackenhaare 

Das "alte" Delta Netzteil ist garnicht so schlecht wie ihr es hier macht, solide Industriequalität ... allerdings ist die DPS Serie aber nu auch schon ein paar Tage älter ...

ansonsten das übliche, man darf ein Netzteil nicht verändern! Es ist nicht nur lebensgefährlich da drin rumzufuhrwerken, es erlischt auch noch die Betriebserlaubnis wenn man den Lüfter wechselt, heisst wenn deine Hütte abbrennt und dein manipuliertes NT schuld dran ist zahlt nicht nur keine Versicherung der Welt, du kannst auch noch für alle weiteren Kosten aufkommen ... 

Punkt 2, das OCZ ModXStream ist definitiv nicht empfehlenswert ... dann lieber ein günstiges cougar A 450W, ein BQ! Straight Power E8 450W oder wenns wirklich günstig sein soll ein Antec VP 450W .... oder halt das High Current Gamer welches hier auch schon empfohlen wurde ...


----------



## poiu (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

Ja Delta baut Ordentliches Zeug  

aber generell NT tauschen und nicht drin fummeln!!! 

gibt gute und günstige NTs :

Antec VP450P, 450W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06451-4/0-761345-06450-7) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Erzbaron (26. April 2011)

*AW: Netzteil lüfter defekt*

gut das du meiner Meinung bist Poiu 

ach, ich freu mich schon auf grillen und Bier trinken am 07.05 ... hab da echt Bock drauf


----------

